# Partially Torn ACL



## lenathehunter (Aug 19, 2008)

Yesterday I got the diagnosis that my 6 year lab has a partially torn ACL and the vet is recommending surgery. They are looking at doing the TPLO procedure. They did an x-ray and couldn't see clearly that her ligaments were torn but with the distance of separation between the two bones they said it is a clear indicator that it is partially torn. So I am looking to hear from other people who have had this surgery on their dog and what the real success rate of it is if I follow the rehab therapy post surgery. The dog is in great shape since she goes running with me every day, her weight is 65 lbs so she is not a large lab, but she does work hard hunting since the two of us are the weekend warriors from early goose season until the last day of pheasant hunting. Ultimately I would still like to hunt her all fall like I always have.

I was hoping that her injury was nothing more than a sprained muscle since the only time I see a slight limp is after I work her a little in the day and then later that night when she stands up after laying down she slightly limps for the first couple of steps.

So let's hear some stories&#8230;&#8230;

Nate


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Very possibly to have surgery and thorough rehab and be back to normal in the field. The earlier you have it done the sooner the dog could be back in action. This other site has a lot of people with nothing but performance dogs with a lot of experience in this situation. http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums ... id=2989569

My first recommendation would be to find one of the best surgeons possible for this procedure so you have the best chances possible of a full and complete recovery.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

In the year 2000 my 110 lb lab had the same injury. He was not over weight and only 3 years old. At that time there were no vets doing the repair on this end of the state. The vet in Fargo referred me to U of MN vet clinic and they did an outstanding job. The fee was about $2300 for the TPLO. The leg turned out great and the other leg never bothered, which is a consideration since it can go too. He hunted another 7 years.

Last fall my GWP pup of 18 months was light on one leg occasionally. Had him checked out and it was the ACL, not critical, but giving trouble and probably going to go during the next season. Since the dog was going to be down 12 weeks for rehab I decided to have it done in early Feb. In this case the damage was not as extensive as before and I got by with a TTA. About the same price. Looking good so far. The toughest part is confining an active dog that long because they start to feel better before it is healed.


----------



## lenathehunter (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks guys for the info. She will be getting it done next week out in Casselton.


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

Make sure you adhere to the rehad, its crucial. My 6 year old choc had his done Dec. 5 and has been back in action for about a month now. I was meticulous with his rehad and it was worth it. Tough to watch a high energy dog not be able to do their thing, but its better than the alternative.


----------

